# Goodman cased evaporator installation



## ExpertTeknishun (Oct 22, 2016)

Need a little (basic) information regarding the installation of a  Goodman cased evaporator. I'm pretty familiar with furnace  installations, but because I only (briefly) worked in residential HVAC  in a cool climate, I never really got any A/C installation experience. 

My  question is this: In an upflow situation, how do you guys attach cased  evaporators to the furnace below, and to the plenum above? The evap  drain pan is uncomfortably close to where I would expect to screw casing  to furnace. In certain manuals, I've seen that the evaporator "doesn't  need to be anchored with screws". I've also seen a couple videos where  guys just lay a bead of silicone around the connection between furnace  and evap. 

Similar question when attaching the plenum to the top  of the evaporator casing. The Goodman evap comes with some odd sliding  lip at the top of the casing, but each sliding side is only held in  place by one screw, so there is some play in each piece...not exactly an  easy thing to screw into when trying to set screws from the outside of  the plenum.

Anyone familiar with Goodman installations? Any tips, preferences?

Thanks...


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 26, 2016)

Welcome ET. Sorry you don't have an answer yet. maybe a little bump will help...

Bump!


----------



## havasu (Oct 26, 2016)

I drove past their factory yesterday in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca. Damn warehouse was two blocks long! Sorry, that is about all I could help you with.


----------



## ExpertTeknishun (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the goodwill, Havasu, but I knew full well that the target audience of my question is pretty small. Fortunately, I had a little better luck in another DIY forum. Got a couple of good pointers over there.


----------

